# Rigged my cooler with rod holders and an aerator



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

http://www.fromcube2kayak.blogspot.com/2013/03/saltwater-live-bait-cooler-with-rod.html

Now I have a cooler with live bait and it holds my rods. Awesome!


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Good looking install, trial and error will always get you there eventually. I wish my tankwell was big enough for a decent size cooler rig like this.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Where does the beer go????


----------



## hoppinjon (Dec 28, 2012)

Yakavelli said:


> Where does the beer go????


Yak I was thinking the same thing..:beer:


----------



## ragsfisher (Oct 7, 2012)

i have a softside cooler at the end of my fishcooler for the beer.fits perfect between cooler and crate. bahahahaha


----------

